# GWT Tutorial



## Guest (30. Okt 2008)

hallo,
ich suche gute gwt tutorials, lieber deutsche, aber englsiche gehen auch. wenn ihr welche kennt wär ich sehr dankbar.
marcus


----------



## Guest (31. Okt 2008)

GWT hat sich in mit der Version 1.5 vor einigen Monaten sehr verändert, so dass viele Tutorials teilweise nicht mehr korrekte Informationen enthalten.

Das Tutorial von Google selbst ist aktuell und für den Einstieg gut geeignet.
code.google.com/webtoolkit/overview.html

Hier einfach durch den Bereich "Getting Started" gehen.


----------



## HLX (31. Okt 2008)

HLX hat wieder mal seine Cookies gelöscht. Letzter Beitrag ist von mir.


----------



## byte (31. Okt 2008)

Kann ich nur zustimmen. Die offizielle Doku ist sehr gut und der Developer Guide hat seit 1.5 nochmal stark zugelegt. Da steht eigentlich alles drin, was man wissen muss. Den Rest bekommt man prima über die GWT Group raus (siehe Google Groups).


----------



## vogella (11. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

gerade schon in einem anderen Thread geschrieben: 


GWT Tutorial 

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------

